# BMW Show n' Shine-Manchester, CT USA 7-22-12!



## RogerCVC

Hi all!

If you have a BMW in the Northeastern US, why not check out the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter's Bring More Wax Show n' Shine. It's at Wickham Park in Manchester, CT.

We'll have a cookout and beverages after the show. There will also be detail supplies and BMW goodies available for purchase. And you can win a Zymol Smart Kit courtesy of Detailbest.com.

But you have to ENTER your BMW if you want a chance to win! Fair enough???

Follow the link for more information:

Please read the information from the BMW Club carefully regarding the Show n' Shine details.

This event is sponsored by the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter and Detailbest.com.

And in case you're wondering why we post here... Detailing World BRINGS CARS! And is proven to be a World for Detailers!

Best regards,:detailer:

RogerCVC
BMW CCA
Connecticut Valley Chapter Trophy Coordinator


----------



## WHIZZER

Good luck with the event Roger


----------



## alexj

Wow sounds really good, 

cookout ....mmm chicken !


----------



## RogerCVC

*Thanks for your support!*



WHIZZER said:


> Good luck with the event Roger


Whizzer, thanks for the kind words! And to those from across-the-pond visiting, you are very welcome to attend! Just follow the rules from the BMW Club.:wave:

But you still have to enter a BMW in the Show n' Shine if you want a shot at winning the prize!

Best regards,:detailer:

Roger CVC
BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter Trophy Coordinator


----------

